# Changer disque dur par un ssd imac 24pouces début 2009



## olloc (20 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, je voudrais changer mon disque dur 1to par un ssd de 250go ou 500go sur un imac 9,1 24 pouces début 2009. Mon imac est devenue vraiment lent. J'ai changer les barettes de ram et je suis passer de 2x2go par 2x4go le maximum. 
J’ai vu sur des forums que c’était du SATA II et que les ssd sont en SATA III. Je sais que c’est compatible, mais les performances en lecture et écriture affiché sur le site de crucial,par exemple, sont-elles bridés ? Sinon si vous avez des conseils, tutos, expérience personnelle ou tout autre n'hésitez pas!

J’ai également vu que c’était possible de mettre un 2ème SSD a la place du superdrive. Les performances seront elles meilleures ? Est ce possible de scinder 2 SSD de 250go pour faire qu’une partition de disque (en gros comme si on utilisais qu'un disque dur) sur l’imac ? Est ce vraiment nécessaire selon vous ?

N'hésitez pas a me donner des conseils pour les achats également : quel ssd, accesoires qu'il faut comme les boitier de remplacement 2,5 vers 3,5 etc.. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
Clément.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2015)

Salut

Tu devrais trouver des tuto ici : https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/iMac_Intel_27"_EMC_2309_and_2374
Si tu achètes un SSD ce sera du SATA III mais il s'adaptera au SATA II. Tu vas y perdre un peu en performances, mais ce sera une fusée par rapport à un HDD.

Pense à te procurer les outils nécessaires.

Si tu mets un disque à la place du superdrive, dans ce cas tu peux laisser le HDD en place et acheter un SSD de 500 Go au lieu de 2 de 250. Il faudra acheter un adaptateur comme indiqué sur iFixit. Ceci par exemple : http://www.amazon.fr/adaptateur-pour-Apple-iMac-21-5/dp/B00C0NU1TU

Tu peux si tu le souhaites lier logiquement ces 2 disques. Cela s'appelle un Fusion Drive. Dans ce cas c'est le système qui s'occupe de placer les données sur l'un ou l'autre disque en fonction de l'utilisation.
Cela présente des avantages et des inconvénients :
Avantages -> tu t'occupe de rien le système gère tout ça.
Inconvénients -> tu ne sais pas où sont placées tes données et tu ne peux pas choisir.
Plus embêtant, si un de tes disques est HS c'est tout le système qui est touché et pour récupérer tes données --> voilou.

Sur le site Crucial tu vas trouver de bons SSD : http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/mise-a-niveau-compatible-avec/Apple/imac-(early-2009)-imac9,1

@+


----------



## olloc (21 Novembre 2015)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse et tes liens!

Mouai le fusion drive est pas si terrible que ca en fait...

En fait je cherche a savoir si mettre 2ssd dans l'imac sera un gain de performance ou pas du tout. Si oui, je cherche a savoir comment faire surtout sur la partie logiciel! 
Je n'ai pas besoin de beaucoup place 500-700go me suffise amplement.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2015)

Si ton HDD 1 To est toujours en bon état, tu peux mettre un SSD 500 Go à la place du SuperDrive.
Ensuite il faudra y installer le système et utiliser le 1 To comme espace de stockage ou sauvegardes TM ou autre.


----------



## olloc (21 Novembre 2015)

D'accord merci je pense changer dans un premier temps le hdd par un ssd de 500go et je verrais par la suite si ca vaut le coup d'en mettre un 2ème a la place du superdrive.

Je n'ai pas besoin de garder mon hdd car j'ai une time capsule de 1to pour tout ce qui est sauvegarde TM et puis sur l'imac je n'ai qu'a peine 250go de plein sur les 1to


----------



## olloc (21 Novembre 2015)

Ducoup je ne sais toujours pas si c'est possible de scinder 2ssd en une partition ?


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2015)

olloc a dit:


> Ducoup je ne sais toujours pas si c'est possible de *scinder* 2ssd en une partition ?


Ce n'est pas scinder, mais plutôt faire une fusion qui est une option ayant pour nom FusionDrive, mais qui ne s'applique chez Apple qu'avec un disque dur à plateaux et un SSD. Je n'ai aucune idée si ça marche avec 2 SSD.

Sinon tu bascules en mode RAID, mais je n'en vois pas l'utilité, du moins avec 2 SDD dans les deux cas de figure, car dans un ces deux cas, si un SSD tombe en panne, tu perdras le contenu de ces 2 SSD.


----------



## olloc (21 Novembre 2015)

D'accord ducoup il vaut prendre qu'un ssd ? changer le hdd par un ssd de 500go ou laisser le hdd et ajouter un ssd a la place du SuperDrive ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2015)

Je te conseillerai de laisser le HDD en place, de mettre le SSD à la place du Superdrive qui lui ira dans un boitier externe.


----------



## olloc (21 Novembre 2015)

D'accord ducoup il faudra que je réinstalle os x sur le ssd ? 

En fait je ne vois pas trop tout ce qu'il faut faire coté logiciel ..


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tu as quelle version d'OS X?


----------



## olloc (21 Novembre 2015)

La dernière el capitan 

Ducoup tout ce qui est de mes données qui dont sur le hdd comment ca se passe ? Parce que après je vais démarrer l'imac sur le ssd ? Je comprend pas trop en fait si vous pouviez m'expliquer simplement la marche a suivre
J'ai entendu parler du "TRIM" et niveau montage pour la sonde


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tout d'abord, il faudra formater le SSD en Mac OS X journalisé schéma GUID.
Ensuite tu auras 2 solutions :
1) Si ta partition actuelle fait une taille inférieure à celle du SSD, tu peux cloner cette dernière sur le SSD.
Carbon Copy Cloner en version d'essai fait cela très bien. Ensuite dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, tu choisiras le SSD.
2) Tu fais une clean Install en démarrant en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) puis en demandant la réinstallation du système et en choisissant le SSD comme cible. 
Ensuite toujours choisir le SSD comme disque de démarrage et enfin lancer l'Assistant de migration (Applications/Utilitaires/Assistant de migration) pour récupérer tes données du HDD.

Pour valider Trim tu taperas dans le terminal la commande :

*sudo trimforce enable
*
Là ton mot de passe te sera demandé (il ne s'affiche pas lorsque tu le tapes) puis tu suis les instructions.


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2015)

olloc a dit:


> J'ai entendu parler du "TRIM" et niveau montage pour la sonde


Depuis Yosemite 10.10.4 l'activation du trip peut se faire depuis le Terminal avec cette commande...
*
sudo trimforce enable*

...tu tapes en aveugle ton mot de passe qui ne s'affichera pas et tu valides par Entrée. Voici ce qui se passe visuellement...







*Edit :* toasted le temps de mettre l'image.


----------



## olloc (21 Novembre 2015)

D'accord merci pour le trim!

Ducoup dans les 2 solutions, (en gros), je vais installer os x el capitan sur mon ssd et je vais ensuite copier mes données de mon hdd vers mon ssd ? Et je règle mon disque de démarrage sur le ssd ? C'est ca ? Ducoup mon hdd ne servira plus a grand chose ?

Et pour la sonde lors du montage je la remet sur le ssd ou je ne la remet pas et j'utilise un logiciel tel que FANcontrol pour régler mes ventilateurs? 

Y-a-t-il d'autres subtilités ou logiciels a installer ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2015)

Pour la sonde, suis le tuto dans le lien que je t'ai donné : https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/iMac_Intel_27"_EMC_2309_and_2374. Ça doit être indiqué.

Pour les 2 solutions le système sera installé sur le SSD :
1) par copie du système existant
2) par install puis récupération des données sur le système existant.

Beaucoup te préconiseront la seconde méthode. Perso j'ai utilisé la première sans soucis.


----------



## olloc (21 Novembre 2015)

D'accord donc j'installe le ssd, quand je le rallume je fais directement cmd+r et je fais réinstaller os x ? et par la suite j'aurais os x tout neuf sur le ssd et ensuite je peux copier les mes données du hdd vers le ssd avec assistant migration?

Comment formater le nouveau ssd au mac os x journalisé ?
Ai-je accès a mes données du hdd quand je suis sur os x du ssd ?


----------



## olloc (21 Novembre 2015)

Ducoup j'ai pas besoin de logiciel particulier ?   Trimenable  Fancontrol ou autres ?
Qu'en est il du fusion drive ? Si je met tout sur mon ssd de 500go


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2015)

olloc a dit:


> Ducoup mon hdd ne servira plus a grand chose ?


Le plus simple pour toi, sans toucher à la sonde qui risque de poser problème, est de laisser le disque dur interne pour garder tes données et d'installer le SSD à la place du SuperDrive.

Je ne suis pas partisan de l'option FusionDrive, de plus si tu le fait sans avoir fait de sauvegarde de ton disque interne, te fera perdre l'intégralité de tes données et ce n'est pas le but recherché.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tu peux formater via l'utilitaire de disques en sélectionnant le SSD puis partitioner et là bien choisir Schéma GUID et format Mac os x étendu (journalisé). Tu as accès à l'utilitaire de disques, aussi bien en mode normal qu'en mode Recovery.
Je te conseille de formater ton SSD tranquillement en démarrant depuis le HDD.
Tu auras accès à tes données sur le HDD une fois le système installé sur le SSD.
Dès le transfert des donnés effectué et que tu constates la bonne marche du système, il faudra reformater le HDD pour en faire de l'espace de stockage.


----------



## olloc (21 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Le plus simple pour toi, sans toucher à la sonde qui risque de poser problème, est de laisser le disque dur interne pour garder tes données et d'installer le SSD à la place du SuperDrive.
> 
> Je ne suis pas partisan de l'option FusionDrive, de plus si tu le fait sans avoir fait de sauvegarde de ton disque interne, te fera perdre l'intégralité de tes données et ce n'est pas le but recherché.



Oui c'est ce que je compte faire remplacer le superdrive par un ssd de 500go. Ensuite je vais réinstaller os x el capitan dessus tout propre. Après je pense copier toutes mes données (environ 250go) sur le ssd. Qu'en penses tu ? Si tu as des conseils n'hésites surtout pas!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2015)

olloc a dit:


> Ducoup j'ai pas besoin de logiciel particulier ?   Trimenable  Fancontrol ou autres ?
> Qu'en est il du fusion drive ? Si je met tout sur mon ssd de 500go


Il me semble avoir déjà répondu pour le FusionDrive  et Trim. Rien ne sert de poser 50 fois les même questions.


----------



## olloc (21 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu peux formater via l'utilitaire de disques en sélectionnant le SSD puis partitioner et là bien choisir Schéma GUID et format Mac os x étendu (journalisé). Tu as accès à l'utilitaire de disques, aussi bien en mode normal qu'en mode Recovery.
> Je te conseille de formater ton SSD tranquillement en démarrant depuis le HDD.
> Tu auras accès à tes données sur le HDD une fois le système installé sur le SSD.
> Dès le transfert des donnés effectué et que tu constates la bonne marche du système, il faudra reformater le HDD pour en faire de l'espace de stockage.



D'accord donc une fois tout bien installé je copie mes donées sur le ssd et je formate mon hdd pour le remettre a 0 en gros
Si je laisse mes données sur le hdd ca me fais comme une sauvegarde non ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tu parles de copie, mais je te conseille l'outils de migration qui sera plus simple.

Tu peux choisir de conserver te données sur le HDD, mais le mieux serait de copier tes données sur un support externe, de formater le HDD afin de te l'approprier au sens unix du terme (tu en deviendras le propriétaire) puis de recopier tes données sur ce HDD fraichement initialisé afin de les retrouver en cas de malheur.
Comme ton HDD fait 1 To tu peux très bien le partager en 2 ou 3 partitions afin de ranger tes données ( Photos, documents, Musiques etc..).


----------



## olloc (21 Novembre 2015)

D'accord merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos! Je crois que je n'ai plus de questions ahah


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tu n'as plus qu'à passer à l'action. Bon courage.


----------



## Invité (26 Décembre 2015)

Tiens, même si tout est fini sur ce post, je signale qu'il est possible de créer un disque unique (Core Storage) avec 2 SSD.
Toujours avec la commande 
	
	



```
diskutil cs create
```


----------



## olloc (28 Décembre 2015)

D'accord merci! Est ce que les performances de lecture et d'écriture sont meilleurs ? 
Parce que mon imac est en sata II
Et ducoup il bloque mon ssd crucial MX200 a 200Mb/s en écriture et 260Mb/s en lecture. C'est 2 fois moins que les données constructeurs de crucial en sata III ahah


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Décembre 2015)

Dans tous les cas tu seras limité par les performances SATA de ton Mac.


----------



## olloc (28 Décembre 2015)

Je m'en doutais un peu 
Mais j'ai effectué le changement par un ssd cette semaine puis une clean install de el capitan et mon imac marche niquel! J'ai calculé il s'allume 2X plus rapidement! 
Je recommande vraiment pour ceux qui se tâtent


----------



## olloc (28 Décembre 2015)

Pour montrer la différence avec le gros disque dur d'origine de 1To


----------



## Locke (28 Décembre 2015)

Tu es 2,4 fois plus rapide en écriture et 3 fois plus rapide en lecture avec ton SSD, mais comme le chipset est en SATA II, le débit maxi en lecture ne dépassera jamais 300 Mb/s.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Décembre 2015)

olloc a dit:


> Je m'en doutais un peu
> Mais j'ai effectué le changement par un ssd cette semaine puis une clean install de el capitan et mon imac marche niquel! J'ai calculé il s'allume 2X plus rapidement!
> Je recommande vraiment pour ceux qui se tâtent



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi.


----------

